
Declassified memos show FBI illegally shared spy data with private parties - ericcumbee
http://circa.com/politics/declassified-memos-show-fbi-illegally-shared-spy-data-on-americans-with-private-parties?utm_content=buffer1acd4&utm_medium=social&utm_source=facebook.com&utm_campaign=buffer
======
livestyle
Amazing how this story will get no love on HN.

------
I_am_neo
Mafia

